# Some Ideas from a now Retired Dog Breeder



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

If you're thinking of Breeding your GSD than God Love You cause it's not easy and takes a lot of dedication and love for the breed. 
We sure miss having puppies around. We were Basset Hound Breeders a few years back and sold puppies all over the US and even Puerto Rico. 

The one thing I liked doing the most was that *Every Puppy went to their New Home with a Goodie Bag...*

* Shot Records (Local Vet was more than happy to provide the little booklets for advertisement (we gave our own shots and worming so you simply peal the sticker off the Vac. Bottle and affix to record)
* One Day’s worth of the Puppy food they were weaned on. 
* Our Copy of “Your New Puppy” Booklet
* Discount Coupons from all the major pet brands (I wrote everyone with an address asking them for give-a-ways and coupons to put in the bag and many were more than happy to send handfuls of goodies!)
* Dog Toy
* Homemade Dog Treats
* Our (non-published) Book we wrote “101 Favorite Homemade Dog Treats”
* Photos of the Puppy's Parents 
* Forum address to a private Basset Family Website to share pictures and keep in touch with their puppy's Basset parents and siblings
* AKC Registration Papers
* And the BEST thing I feel we sent off with every puppy was a *Mommy Scented Puppy Blanket* (We purchased the Yellow Shop Towels and decorated them)

Families loved the little extras but not as much as we loved doing it for them! Feel free to adapt any of the ideas for your own.


----------



## HektorGSD (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow, I love the idea of the *Mommy Scented Puppy Blanket. 

*


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks!
When we picked up Maggie we brought her "Baby Blanket" with us and got the breeder to give Maggies Mom a rubdown with it. SAVED US that first couple of nights I think


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I did the same thing with Bear when we picked him up. We brought our own baby blanket and gave the mom and his littermates a good rub down with it. The breeder laughed but then said it was a great idea.
Our breeder gave us everything that you mentioned in your post in a big binder, which I still have and look at once in a while.


----------

